# Sheldon and Co.



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello! Thought I'd start one of these. 

My real name's Leanne btw, Sheldon is my pond snails name  He was a stowaway in my plants and as he's grown I've kinda taken to him so named him. 

I live in Wrexham, North Wales in the UK. I got interested in Betta's accidently while searching the net on "beginners fish". Someone reccomended someone else one on Yahoo Answers and it got me curious. A google search or 2 later and I was hooked! 2 months research along with a long search for the right tank for me. I decided on tetras as my tank mates for him and then picked Kyon! He picked me. Had to have him! After some problems with the tetras nipping him he went into his own tank, 6.5 gal (I think, if I did my litres to gal maths right). He's on his own in there for now. Letting him settle and I want to heavily plant the tank and get some IAL in there. Might add a few shrimp on transfer Sheldon into there but for now I don't want to annoy him any more than I already have. 

Meanwhile, I think the 7 tetras need some new friends. Probably another school of another kind of tetra or a school of guppies.  

Short and sweet. Just saying Hi


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi Sheldon31
Welcome to TFK! We're glad you, Kyon, Sheldon and the Tetras joined us!!


----------

